# ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp *********



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Introduction
BSH is pleased to announce the release of the Bulletproof PCV Revamp. The kit is a three piece design, a PCV inlet port, a guidance block, and a manifold block off plug. Each component has been designed to accomplish the goals for the Bulletproof product line, rock solid performance, easy to maintain, and aesthetic enhancement of the respective part of the car.








PCV Function:

PCV systems typically have two ports where crankcase pressure can be ventilated. One vents the crank case itself and will be near the bottom of the engine, typically off of the oil cooler housing, the other will vent the top of the motor and will most commonly be found on the valve cover. On OBD II compliant vehicles vented gasses are then routed to a port on the intake of the vehicle typically pre turbo charger on forced induction engines. The intake is used as air is always being pulled through it and as such provides the environment for a slightly lower than atmospheric pressure area.









The PCV system on the 2.0T BPY motor has all of these traits. The primary difference between the 2.0T and many other turbo vehicles is that the 2.0T has a port directly tied to the intake manifold and while in vacuum vents to this port on the intake manifold. When boost is built the factory setup relies on a check valve in the front PCV to stop boost pressure from going through the intake manifold port and pushing back into the crank case. Instead pressure is directed from the crankcase to a port on the rear of the valve cover commonly referred to as the rear PCV. As has clearly been seen on most modified and even factory stock cars, the check valve whose job it is to stop boost pressure from re-entering the crank case just isn’t cutting it! When the check valve fails pressure is passed through the system that is supposed to be venting it and back into the crank case. Symptoms of this are a noticeable loss in performance, a decrease in gas mileage, rough idle, and oil being blown out of the oil cap.








Past Solutions:
Early remedies to this issue took the approach of adding another check valve into the system. This design, while logical, has seemed to lack in numerous other areas. When heat and oil come together little issues arise without the right materials selection. Common issues have been with the valves sticking open or shut do to oil contamination, hoses cracking and breaking, and total valve failure either due to misuse or fatigue. 
To remedy this situation once and for all we have engineered the Bulletproof PCV Revamp. 
Function:
Manufactured in the US out of billet aluminum the new Bulletproof PCV Revamp hits every identified problem and does so while enhancing the look of the engine bay. By utilizing existing factory ports we are able to properly vent pressure from the crank case, without affecting emissions compliance, and never having boost act on the system. This system eliminates intake manifold interaction and provides a new path for crank case pressure that utilizes the freest flowing ports available to ensure complete ventilation. 








Components:
This kit was designed to fit under the factory engine cover without modification required. On the valve cover, the supplied PCV inlet port is designed to allow the factory hose to snap right into place to bring all the crank case gasses to the factory ports. Once the gasses have passed through the inlet they will merge with the gasses from the top of the motor and continue on the factory path to our supplied guidance block. 









As these parts will have oil passing through them, the design allows for very easy maintenance. Unscrew the two screws that hold the guidance block on, pull it off and wipe it off, put it back on and your done! Less then a 5 minute job.
To prevent a massive leak on the intake manifold and to do so without sticking a bolt in a piece of hose, we have developed a billet cap for the port on the manifold. The cap covers the port on the intake manifold and seals it with a supplied O-ring. The cap is then locked into place with three set screws that mimic the factories attachment. 
Installation:
Coming complete with installation instructions this kit can be installed in under a half an hour using common tools. There is no modification required to any factory component to install. 
Compatibility with various OEM configurations:
These parts will bolt up to the 2.0T BPY engine. We have tested this kit on cars equipped with and without the factory check valve in the rear PCV. For cars without the check valve there is nothing of interest to report. On cars with the check valve, you will notice a putting sound as the volume of air passes through the check valve. This is not harmful and if the sound is deemed an annoyance simply removing the check valve will get rid of the sound. The check valve is present in the rear PCV to stop air from being sucked through at idle on the factory design and will have no benefit to the Bulletproof Revamp. 








Conclusion:
Combined these three components solve a problem that has plagued the 2.0T since its release. No more check valves to fail, no more hoses to tear, and no more wondering if today is going to be the day. 
Introductory Offer: $99.99

Thanks for taking the time to read over this! Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank You,
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Get yours before they sell out.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ordered 2 kits.
Thanks for your help.
I added [email protected] to the notes/comments for the priority shipping.
Thank You,


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

nice product.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*

What is that with vacuum lines where the boost gauge would tie in?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_What is that with vacuum lines where the boost gauge would tie in?

I believe you are talking about our V-Twin setup. Here is the link!
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Please feel free to PM me with any questions, we are literally selling out.
Thank Everyone for your support.
[email protected]


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wheres the catchcan?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

mine will arrive next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_wheres the catchcan? 

This is a stage 1 kit. We will be offering the stage 2 kits in the near future w/catchan.
Thank You, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

bump


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

will this work with the a4?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Camc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camc* »_will this work with the a4?


Yes, as long as you have the 2.0T (BTY) you should be fine.
Thank You,
[email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when is stage2 coming out?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Phil. 
Here is the PCV system on my stage 3. (note) I used to have the DH fix and replaced it only for looks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_when is stage2 coming out?









SOOOOOON! 
Keep an eye out on the forums.
[email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

"When will then be now??"

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
SOOOOOON! 
Keep an eye out on the forums.
[email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Introduction
BSH is pleased to announce the release of the Bulletproof PCV Revamp. The kit is a three piece design, a PCV inlet port, a guidance block, and a manifold block off plug. Each component has been designed to accomplish the goals for the Bulletproof product line, rock solid performance, easy to maintain, and aesthetic enhancement of the respective part of the car.








PCV Function:

PCV systems typically have two ports where crankcase pressure can be ventilated. One vents the crank case itself and will be near the bottom of the engine, typically off of the oil cooler housing, the other will vent the top of the motor and will most commonly be found on the valve cover. On OBD II compliant vehicles vented gasses are then routed to a port on the intake of the vehicle typically pre turbo charger on forced induction engines. The intake is used as air is always being pulled through it and as such provides the environment for a slightly lower than atmospheric pressure area.









The PCV system on the 2.0T BPY motor has all of these traits. The primary difference between the 2.0T and many other turbo vehicles is that the 2.0T has a port directly tied to the intake manifold and while in vacuum vents to this port on the intake manifold. When boost is built the factory setup relies on a check valve in the front PCV to stop boost pressure from going through the intake manifold port and pushing back into the crank case. Instead pressure is directed from the crankcase to a port on the rear of the valve cover commonly referred to as the rear PCV. As has clearly been seen on most modified and even factory stock cars, the check valve whose job it is to stop boost pressure from re-entering the crank case just isn’t cutting it! When the check valve fails pressure is passed through the system that is supposed to be venting it and back into the crank case. Symptoms of this are a noticeable loss in performance, a decrease in gas mileage, rough idle, and oil being blown out of the oil cap.








Past Solutions:
Early remedies to this issue took the approach of adding another check valve into the system. This design, while logical, has seemed to lack in numerous other areas. When heat and oil come together little issues arise without the right materials selection. Common issues have been with the valves sticking open or shut do to oil contamination, hoses cracking and breaking, and total valve failure either due to misuse or fatigue. 
To remedy this situation once and for all we have engineered the Bulletproof PCV Revamp. 
Function:
Manufactured in the US out of billet aluminum the new Bulletproof PCV Revamp hits every identified problem and does so while enhancing the look of the engine bay. By utilizing existing factory ports we are able to properly vent pressure from the crank case, without affecting emissions compliance, and never having boost act on the system. This system eliminates intake manifold interaction and provides a new path for crank case pressure that utilizes the freest flowing ports available to ensure complete ventilation. 








Components:
This kit was designed to fit under the factory engine cover without modification required. On the valve cover, the supplied PCV inlet port is designed to allow the factory hose to snap right into place to bring all the crank case gasses to the factory ports. Once the gasses have passed through the inlet they will merge with the gasses from the top of the motor and continue on the factory path to our supplied guidance block. 









As these parts will have oil passing through them, the design allows for very easy maintenance. Unscrew the two screws that hold the guidance block on, pull it off and wipe it off, put it back on and your done! Less then a 5 minute job.
To prevent a massive leak on the intake manifold and to do so without sticking a bolt in a piece of hose, we have developed a billet cap for the port on the manifold. The cap covers the port on the intake manifold and seals it with a supplied O-ring. The cap is then locked into place with three set screws that mimic the factories attachment. 
Installation:
Coming complete with installation instructions this kit can be installed in under a half an hour using common tools. There is no modification required to any factory component to install. 
Compatibility with various OEM configurations:
These parts will bolt up to the 2.0T BPY engine. We have tested this kit on cars equipped with and without the factory check valve in the rear PCV. For cars without the check valve there is nothing of interest to report. On cars with the check valve, you will notice a putting sound as the volume of air passes through the check valve. This is not harmful and if the sound is deemed an annoyance simply removing the check valve will get rid of the sound. The check valve is present in the rear PCV to stop air from being sucked through at idle on the factory design and will have no benefit to the Bulletproof Revamp. 








Conclusion:
Combined these three components solve a problem that has plagued the 2.0T since its release. No more check valves to fail, no more hoses to tear, and no more wondering if today is going to be the day. 
Introductory Offer: $99.99

Thanks for taking the time to read over this! Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank You,
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bump.. kits in stock, ready to ship! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Kevin, I'm going to get your PCV solution anyway but one thing worries me and that is the "billet cap" for the manifold. It looks great but surely there are more secure and simple ways of sealing off that plastic manifold pipe. What happens if your rubber seal does not seat correctly or if one of those three securing screws loosens up over time allowing the "cap" to move ever so slightly. Just seems like a "rubber-on plastic" solution with a wide hose clamp would do better than a metal-on-plastic solution. Please explain were I'm going wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Phil is responding to your e-mail as we speak.
And when he is done, he will post up his response.
Thank You,
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (SDM)*

You affectively have a rubber on plastic seal as the sealing is done by an O-ring. The cap holds the O-ring and the set screws hold the cap in place. It is recommended that a small drop of blue loctite be used on the set screws in order to ensure they never vibrate loose. 
-Phill


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

does this require updated breather hose?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

No it does not. The original revision is preferred as it does not have the check valve in it.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Phil & Kevin, thanks for you rapid reply and attention to your customers needs.
Order placed via email


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Thank You again for your order and support!
[email protected]


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love this PCV revamp from you guys. I have had it for 2 weeks or so and I love it. 
Any news on the catch can release?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_I love this PCV revamp from you guys. I have had it for 2 weeks or so and I love it. 
Any news on the catch can release?

finished prototype pics today, SII is in production and if the planets align right we will have them available end of next week. Dont hold your breath though, its close but even when theres no reason for any delays to occur..Murphy steps in and shows us what we get.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

why do you seem to release products when im the lowest on cash?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

we accept major credit cards


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Catch can design has been completed and we are moving into production. With any luck, stage 2 kits will be available towards the end of the week!
-Phill


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Catch can design has been completed and we are moving into production. With any luck, stage 2 kits will be available towards the end of the week!
-Phill

Awesome news.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Catch can design has been completed and we are moving into production. With any luck, stage 2 kits will be available towards the end of the week!
-Phill

Email sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

bump for BSHrevamp kits.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If my rear pcv is blown, will this fix it>? Thanks


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_If my rear pcv is blown, will this fix it>? Thanks

No you need to fix that also. This will only take care of the pcv section.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_If my rear pcv is blown, will this fix it>? Thanks

Yes...this will fix your blown rear pcv system. If you read the directions, they indicate (recommend) you remove the checkvalve from the rear system. I'm not sure what "blown" means in regards to your rear pcv, but I assume that you are referring to the checkvalve has failed. If so, then this will cure any problems related to that portion of the system.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

does the instructions that come with the part include instructions to remove rear check valve?
Just ordered this BTW, excited to finally fix this problem.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW06GTI* »_does the instructions that come with the part include instructions to remove rear check valve?
Just ordered this BTW, excited to finally fix this problem.

Thanks goes to syxx shooter...
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...60428


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Catch can design has been completed and we are moving into production. With any luck, stage 2 kits will be available towards the end of the week!
-Phill

ooooo...I want I want.....pics? details? When can I order?


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Thanks goes to syxx shooter...
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...60428

very helpful thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

BIG BIG BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Car seems to be running right for the first time in a long time!! 
As soon as i got the part last night i ripped the valve out and put this in in the dark... 
Was totally worth the gashes to my left hand


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_BIG BIG BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Car seems to be running right for the first time in a long time!! 
As soon as i got the part last night i ripped the valve out and put this in in the dark... 
Was totally worth the gashes to my left hand























Good to hear. Might have to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Thanks for the reviews guys. We are running low on this batch, new batch will be done next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti5notrkt (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the 'PCV Revamp v2' with catch can going to collect the oil vapor from both the front *and* rear PCVs or is the back one still going to be spewing oil into the turbo, intercooler and intake?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (gti5notrkt)*

Thats not how the factory pcv system works. The "rear" is just an exit and nothing more. In our current setup as well as the stock setup, after a few" past the inlet to the valve cover there is no new entries for oil vapor to enter the stream. All entries merge prior to the first Air/Oil separator system pictured in the first post of this thread. 
-Phill


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Finally got mine yesterday. My sotck one was just replaced under warranty but I am going to swap it off today.


----------



## MKC7 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

Mine came in today, installed it in about 15 minutes. Honestly, the hardest part was getting the rear hose off the pcv lol.
Very good instructions, good looking piece, very good product!


----------



## tmsautoart (Sep 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Phil for answering all my e-mails concerning this product. I ordered it last week , arrived today and installed in about 20 minutes. For the first time in a long time the car feels like new. AND I had a VERY LOUD annoying whistle when the car was not under boost that is now gone as well. (I knew the whistle was due to a leaking PCV) Outstanding product, outstanding customer service!!!
.


_Modified by tmsautoart at 6:54 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (tmsautoart)*

Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I should I probably go back and read, and which I probably will after this post. BUT! A few questions reguarding the PCV Revamp.
First question, does this work with the stock airbox?
Second - Would this void my warranty?
Third - Would the BSH DV also void warranty?
Thank you








Kurt


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Kklinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kklinker* »_I should I probably go back and read, and which I probably will after this post. BUT! A few questions reguarding the PCV Revamp.
First question, does this work with the stock airbox?
Second - Would this void my warranty?
Third - Would the BSH DV also void warranty?
Thank you








Kurt

1. Yes.
2. The dealer would have to show that any trouble you were experiencing was caused by the presence of the aftermarket part. A few of my local customers have already had warranty work done on their cars with these parts installed. 
3. Exactly the same answer as #2. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You guys have amazing customer service. This isn't the first time that I have asked a question about your product and had an answer very quickly. Thank you!


----------



## JCB (Aug 12, 1999)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As these parts will have oil passing through them, the design allows for very easy maintenance. Unscrew the two screws that hold the guidance block on, pull it off and wipe it off, put it back on and your done! Less then a 5 minute job.


How often do you recommend maintenance? Should we expect any oil seepage between the guidance block and valve cover?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* (JCB)*

Inspection is done more to keep an eye on the overall condition of the pcv system. Its not mandatory or required however. No oil will seep through as the parts are designed to seal against the factory gasket.


----------



## Freddier (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Phil
Any date already for the outcome of stage 2...?
thks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Freddier)*

This week. I wanted it out on Friday but we didnt get the brackets back from powdercoat on time. They are done and ready to get shipped otherwise!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sign me up


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_sign me up

x2


----------



## MKC7 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Hey Phil can we see some pictures of the STG2 catch can setup?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKC7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKC7* »_Hey Phil can we see some pictures of the STG2 catch can setup?

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (yowzaa)*

Pics coming this week. I dont want to post unfinished pics, just need these brackets back fromthe coaters and we should be in business.


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

I put my order in on saturday








it says "queued"... hopefully that doesn't mean backorder.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (gtidylank)*

if i order the stage 1 pcv revamp can I simply add the catch can v2 down the road? or will I have to buy a new plate with the fitting to acommodate a catch can?


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

yeah it's a modular system so you should be able to just add stuff on later


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

e-mail sent.
you will have an order provided my questions are answered and I understand.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

Just a heads up, Im out of town until Monday and do most of the tech emails. Ive sent you an IM as it will be the "fastest" way to reach me.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My PMs do not work. I can wait, unless I am going to miss out on sale pricing or something.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

Can only receive PMs at work, so I got your PM now, but I cannot reply/send them at work or home.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

I'll send you another one with a different means to contact me.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

any chance these will be available in black?


----------



## Freddier (Aug 27, 2008)

who cares about the color?
you can paint it if you want i suppose?
Phil send you an email, can you reply when you have the time?
many thx 
Frederick


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re:*

when is the stage II coming out?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_any chance these will be available in black?

Ive been looking into it. Nothing in stone at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_when is the stage II coming out?









The goal is to have them up for sale by weeks end.







Production is underway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Freddier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freddier* »_who cares about the color?
you can paint it if you want i suppose?
Phil send you an email, can you reply when you have the time?
many thx 
Frederick

I was out of town for the last week, I will be answering all my emails over the next few days.








-Phill


----------



## Brigand (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

Did anyone ever find out about the screw specs? I have the aluminum screws which I've discovered are prone to breaking.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Brigand)*

i had this problem to, just ordered some new ones from the dealer since i broke two








partnumber: N90905902 - HEXAGON SOCKET HEAD Panel bolt


----------



## dasedotcom (Feb 29, 2008)

noob to this.........sorry for the dumb question!
Saw this thread and i was wondering what this was, just curious if to have this you need to have other upgrades in your car, or can you add this feature in a stock unit? i think its pretty interesting and would like to try it but don't want to mess anything up under that hood. if you know what i mean, lol. 
PLEASE A PM WOULD BE HELPFUL!!


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The goal is to have them up for sale by weeks end.







Production is underway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow you guys are great! Do you know how much this will cost?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (b0mb3r)*

needz moar catchcans


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (LEWXCORE)*

Phil - 
Any updates on Stage II?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_Phil - 
Any updates on Stage II?

Final prototype pics are going up tomorrow. Brackets and cans are at powdercoat and will be selling towards the end of next week. 
-Phill


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

am very excite


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

end of the week would be tomorrow? no?


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

End of next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ;P
i had to be a smart ass its 3:15 <3


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Final prototype pics are going up tomorrow. Brackets and cans are at powdercoat and will be selling towards the end of next week. 
-Phill

Great. I am excited to see the product.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (aeproberts21)*

Sorry for the dirty bay, this car is a daily driver. These are the finished parts in a raw finish, they will be powdercoated. Brackets and cans are at the powdercoaters now actually. Catch cans have an internal oil separator. The brackets have a lip that prevents the can from rotating. Current stage one owners will be given a window to upgrade to stage 2 at a price that is as if they bought the whole package at once. Pricing will be confirmed this weekend. They will be for sale Monday and will start shipping on Friday. 








-Phill


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

plastic fittings? what?
this should fit with a meth tank right?


_Modified by dubsker at 2:07 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

These are a high temp industrial fitting. It was this or brass... I always run the window washer tanks in our installs and the new snow tanks dont fit there anyway so I really have no idea.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, they dont make stainless fittings?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

You dont want to mix metals like that in any case. That and price out some stainless fittings


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, as long as its not a pain in the ass to remove the hoses. 
oh btw, windshield and headlight sprayers remain active with having the w/m injection in the washer tank right?
and the boost juice if mixed with water can be used to spray the windows and headlights?


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! New batch of Stage 1's have come off the machines and are in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

where can i order the stage 2?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (awb17x)*

It will be on our site in the next day or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just waiting on some parts to return from powdercoat.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

psh.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

As soon as these parts get back from powdercoating we will be doing the final final test fitting of the production parts and then begin selling them. Pricing for the full stage 2 (everything) will be right in the ball park of $250, I have one last price variable I need to work out today and we will be good to go! Thanks for the patience everyone!


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As soon as these parts get back from powdercoating we will be doing the final final test fitting of the production parts and then begin selling them. Pricing for the full stage 2 (everything) will be right in the ball park of $250, I have one last price variable I need to work out today and we will be good to go! Thanks for the patience everyone!

excellent! I am ready to pull the trigger as soon as stg2 comes out...


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Phil, evidently I missed this, but could you elaborate on stage 2 differences?
And I installed in about 20 minutes prior to leaving on a road trip. Car felt/feels fantastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (niteshift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niteshift* »_Phil, evidently I missed this, but could you elaborate on stage 2 differences?
And I installed in about 20 minutes prior to leaving on a road trip. Car felt/feels fantastic. 

Stage 2 will incorporate a catch can and all the fittings, brackets, etc to mount it. This will be the ultimate pcv fix as it not only fixes all the problems associated with VWs pcv system but takes it a step further and removes oil vapors that would otherwise pass into the engine.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Are these are going to come with stainless steel lines or regular vacuum hoses?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Also, how many stage 2s are on this first batch? I feel like i'm going to go to sleep and wake up and your sold out! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Due to the fact that the lines pass over the fuel lines we will be using rubber line. Theres to much chance for the braided line to run through the rubber fuel line.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updates on Stage 2 will be posted as they become available


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i want to be the first one to get it


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

How long with the update deal last for people who already own stage 1?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (aeproberts21)*

Were planning for at least a 30 day window.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Were planning for at least a 30 day window. 

Great...thanks for the info. I am excited to finally have this "issue" solved


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (aeproberts21)*

Wrapping everything up today! I have installed a final production version of the kit on one of our test cars, fitment is spot on! For stock engine cover people I see absolutely no reason why this will not fit, Im trying to get someone with a stock car in here to test fit but cant say for sure when that will happen. I apologize for all the delays but if everything just went smoothly there would hardly be a reason for me to come in everyday! Final pics up in the next 24 hours, pricing etc on the website tomorrow or friday afternoon, kits should start shipping early next week.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wrapping everything up today! I have installed a final production version of the kit on one of our test cars, fitment is spot on! For stock engine cover people I see absolutely no reason why this will not fit, Im trying to get someone with a stock car in here to test fit but cant say for sure when that will happen. I apologize for all the delays but if everything just went smoothly there would hardly be a reason for me to come in everyday! Final pics up in the next 24 hours, pricing etc on the website tomorrow or friday afternoon, kits should start shipping early next week.

:-D I am psyched!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b0mb3r)*

x2 can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Freddier (Aug 27, 2008)

me either








the moment I can order i will do 
are shipping prices also mentionned Phil?
Cause it has to come to Belgium








thank you


----------



## Freddier (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope finally my PS-issue will be sorted out after installing this







!


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Any news on stg.2 yet?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anytime now.....


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

Anyone have a good DIY for removing the breather tube so I can finally stop the "popping" noise coming from my intake?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (aeproberts21)*

Found it on a different forum for any one who is interested. 
http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_Found it on a different forum for any one who is interested. 
http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html

No worries, that'll soon be updated with BSH....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_Anyone have a good DIY for removing the breather tube so I can finally stop the "popping" noise coming from my intake?

remove everything that sits above the turbo: engine cover, heat shield, etc.
see rubber hose
rubber hose leads you to 2 clamps
undo 1 clamp.
see metal tube
follow metal tube
metal tube shows you it has 2 bolts.
see 2 bolts
unbolt 2 bolts
remove "heat shield" plate
discard heat shield plate
save gasket
pull metal tube off of both ends
take screw driver
punch hole through blocked end
blow through with compressed air
put metal tube back in


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

Thanks to those who have added info to this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Almost done


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Phil, 
From your tests , how much oil are we expecting to see in the catch-can, after say, one month of average driving?


----------



## Macs S3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Phil,
Gr8 product, will order as soon as possible.
BTW, any details regarding the intake in the picture?
Thx


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Macs S3)*

Can't wait Phil....looking great. I will be buying Day 1 to complete the Stage 1 setup I already have. 

On a side note:
I have a product idea for you that I think would sell pretty well. I have been looking for a heat shield/deflector to attach near the cone of my intake. It could attach where the stock piece was onto the grill to deflect air to the cone and stop heat from the engine. I know some intakes come with one. While the intakes do vary some, it seems like most of them are essentially the same by the time you get to the cone filter area. At least close enough that one product might work for most of the intakes. 
I know there are numerous threads on the vortex looking for such a product, and it seems like it would be pretty easy to make.


----------



## Macs S3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Once I get it (as soon as it is available







) I am thinking to modify the catch can with adding a transparent pipe like the one in the picture in order to be able to check the oil level in the catch can.
Will it be possible or the catch can is welded shut?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_Can't wait Phil....looking great. I will be buying Day 1 to complete the Stage 1 setup I already have. 

On a side note:
I have a product idea for you that I think would sell pretty well. I have been looking for a heat shield/deflector to attach near the cone of my intake. It could attach where the stock piece was onto the grill to deflect air to the cone and stop heat from the engine. I know some intakes come with one. While the intakes do vary some, it seems like most of them are essentially the same by the time you get to the cone filter area. At least close enough that one product might work for most of the intakes. 
I know there are numerous threads on the vortex looking for such a product, and it seems like it would be pretty easy to make. 

Look really closely at the catch can picture I posted


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Macs S3)*

Phil
I see it. Will you be releasing one for sale?


_Modified by aeproberts21 at 6:29 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

i want to finish off my bulletproof pcv revamp...
i am waiting... credit card in hand!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_i want to finish off my bulletproof pcv revamp...
i am waiting... credit card in hand!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Soon, thank you for your patience!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







Soon, thank you for your patience!

you have no ida how bad my car wants this







lol


----------



## Freddier (Aug 27, 2008)

pwieh
I thonk all the forum is waiting for this....


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Freddier)*

this is going to my xmas present to myself


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_this is going to my xmas present to myself









Christmas is coming early


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Christmas is coming early









when when when...


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Christmas is coming early









What about those who are Jewish....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] = [email protected]?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

this thread is such a tease...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Its going to get better here in a few...


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

few minutes, days, months years?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

I can guarantee before Oct 17 2012.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So I am definitely getting stage II. 
Any chance you will be making the air deflector for the intakes?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Its going to get better here in a few... 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can guarantee before Oct 17 2012.









this proves that Phil is truly evil...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_So I am definitely getting stage II. 
Any chance you will be making the air deflector for the intakes?

We will be making these however they will be a universal part, meaning, not guaranteed to fit your existing intake with modification. More details coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
this proves that Phil is truly evil...
















Big batch of revised fittings just showed up, one last piece to the puzzle and we will be good to go.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does the pcv fix make the car use more oil? I seem to have to add more and the car sometimes smells like hot oil if I am pushing the car semi-hard. I didn't seem to have to add as much before doing this swap over but maybe that is just me thinking too much.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We will be making these however they will be a universal part, meaning, not guaranteed to fit your existing intake with modification. More details coming. 

THat will be great. I am sure it will be easy enough to trim a little if needed. I will be first on the list when these come out. Keep me updated.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_few minutes, days, months years?








"two weeks"


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_"two weeks"









hah completely off topic but do you drive white A3 with a black roof?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_hah completely off topic but do you drive white A3 with a black roof?

Yep. See the link in my sig for pics.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

that's cool, I have seen your car around on RT40.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

Maybe be selling this week?


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bump...any new details.


----------



## Freddieth (Jan 2, 2008)

pffwieh


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Freddieth)*

Catch can kits are now available on our website, http://www.bshspeedshop.com The vortex press release will be up in an hour or so.


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i am confused, the upgrade cost 179.99 and with the original 99.99 = 280, the whole stage 2 kit new cost 259.99.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

20 is deducted when you put it in the cart...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

That is correct. There is a discount when you buy the whole kit at once as you are only getting one guidance block. The guidance block is different between the two kits. That said, when you go to process your order we have allowed a 30 day window for all stage 1 customers to order the upgrade kit and get $20 off making it as if they bought the whole package at once.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any pics of the kit, like what hoses u are using?


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ding, just ordered mine... Stage zero to stage 2 in a few mouse clicks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (lour32)*

We are using an industrial grade oil and heat safe hose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Official press release will be up before the days end. Just waiting on a few clamps.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (SpeedVision)*

And another chunk of change goes into this car. This is a big one though since I am of the opinion that the poorly designed PCV causes many problems apart from just boost leak with this car. 
Thanks Phil. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

Ordered my stg2 upgrade and meth kit.
I asked this before but never got a response.... I notice the exhaust has a more "oily" smell to it after putting this on. Will the catch can help this problem?


_Modified by BlownM3 at 3:46 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re:*

I haz ordered! can't wait! hopefully it comes with directions


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (b0mb3r)*

Thanks for the orders! Instructions will be included


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe mine has been ordered... can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New batch of stage ones completed yesterday!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We will be making these however they will be a universal part, meaning, not guaranteed to fit your existing intake with modification. More details coming. 
Do yourselves a favor and make one that fits the Neuspeed pflow. I made and sold like 20 of em in the MKV forum in a week. That was about a year ago, I just don't have the time anymore. I still get emails to this day.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

I have one and I am very happy with it


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_I have one and I am very happy with it








Glad to hear it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I was a little worried how they'd hold up for you guys since I don't even own a Pflow


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

The shroud is for our intake, if it works with others than its a nice perk but not the focal point of the project to us. They are being laser cut for best quality and it wont be a simple switch to make them work with others if you follow. Thank you for the feedback though!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

to the top!


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I JUST ORDERED PCV STAGE 2 REVAMP! very excited to say the least, any idea about when it will ship? i just ordered it 5 min ago. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They are being laser cut for best quality and it wont be a simple switch to make them work with others if you follow. 

you should just conveniently make it fit the p-flow as well! it cant be that hard and im sure u would sell many units. 
i would buy one. . . or just fab something up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (DROID_behavior)*

to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*









Introduction
BSH is pleased to announce the release of the Bulletproof PCV Revamp. The kit is a three piece design, a PCV inlet port, a guidance block, and a manifold block off plug. Each component has been designed to accomplish the goals for the Bulletproof product line, rock solid performance, easy to maintain, and aesthetic enhancement of the respective part of the car.








PCV Function:

PCV systems typically have two ports where crankcase pressure can be ventilated. One vents the crank case itself and will be near the bottom of the engine, typically off of the oil cooler housing, the other will vent the top of the motor and will most commonly be found on the valve cover. On OBD II compliant vehicles vented gasses are then routed to a port on the intake of the vehicle typically pre turbo charger on forced induction engines. The intake is used as air is always being pulled through it and as such provides the environment for a slightly lower than atmospheric pressure area.









The PCV system on the 2.0T BPY motor has all of these traits. The primary difference between the 2.0T and many other turbo vehicles is that the 2.0T has a port directly tied to the intake manifold and while in vacuum vents to this port on the intake manifold. When boost is built the factory setup relies on a check valve in the front PCV to stop boost pressure from going through the intake manifold port and pushing back into the crank case. Instead pressure is directed from the crankcase to a port on the rear of the valve cover commonly referred to as the rear PCV. As has clearly been seen on most modified and even factory stock cars, the check valve whose job it is to stop boost pressure from re-entering the crank case just isn’t cutting it! When the check valve fails pressure is passed through the system that is supposed to be venting it and back into the crank case. Symptoms of this are a noticeable loss in performance, a decrease in gas mileage, rough idle, and oil being blown out of the oil cap.








Past Solutions:
Early remedies to this issue took the approach of adding another check valve into the system. This design, while logical, has seemed to lack in numerous other areas. When heat and oil come together little issues arise without the right materials selection. Common issues have been with the valves sticking open or shut do to oil contamination, hoses cracking and breaking, and total valve failure either due to misuse or fatigue. 
To remedy this situation once and for all we have engineered the Bulletproof PCV Revamp. 
Function:
Manufactured in the US out of billet aluminum the new Bulletproof PCV Revamp hits every identified problem and does so while enhancing the look of the engine bay. By utilizing existing factory ports we are able to properly vent pressure from the crank case, without affecting emissions compliance, and never having boost act on the system. This system eliminates intake manifold interaction and provides a new path for crank case pressure that utilizes the freest flowing ports available to ensure complete ventilation. 








Components:
This kit was designed to fit under the factory engine cover without modification required. On the valve cover, the supplied PCV inlet port is designed to allow the factory hose to snap right into place to bring all the crank case gasses to the factory ports. Once the gasses have passed through the inlet they will merge with the gasses from the top of the motor and continue on the factory path to our supplied guidance block. 









As these parts will have oil passing through them, the design allows for very easy maintenance. Unscrew the two screws that hold the guidance block on, pull it off and wipe it off, put it back on and your done! Less then a 5 minute job.
To prevent a massive leak on the intake manifold and to do so without sticking a bolt in a piece of hose, we have developed a billet cap for the port on the manifold. The cap covers the port on the intake manifold and seals it with a supplied O-ring. The cap is then locked into place with three set screws that mimic the factories attachment. 
Installation:
Coming complete with installation instructions this kit can be installed in under a half an hour using common tools. There is no modification required to any factory component to install. 
Compatibility with various OEM configurations:
These parts will bolt up to the 2.0T BPY engine. We have tested this kit on cars equipped with and without the factory check valve in the rear PCV. For cars without the check valve there is nothing of interest to report. On cars with the check valve, you will notice a putting sound as the volume of air passes through the check valve. This is not harmful and if the sound is deemed an annoyance simply removing the check valve will get rid of the sound. The check valve is present in the rear PCV to stop air from being sucked through at idle on the factory design and will have no benefit to the Bulletproof Revamp. 








Conclusion:
Combined these three components solve a problem that has plagued the 2.0T since its release. No more check valves to fail, no more hoses to tear, and no more wondering if today is going to be the day. 
Introductory Offer: $99.99

Thanks for taking the time to read over this! Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank You,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*

The originator is in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*

do you guys have any pics of the stage 2 block off plate?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* (shortydub)*

Replied to you in the other thread. 
Kits are shipping daily! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ********* BSH The Bulletproof PCV Revamp ********* ([email protected])*

to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*FV-QR*

All orders placed today, will go out today!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

to the top!


----------



## UKsmiley (Jun 2, 2006)

Does anybody know the screw thread size of the connectors for the stage 2 plate that attaches to the cylinder head cover and the screw thread size of the catch can bung?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re:*

To the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

to the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reignstorm (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Any chance of a group buy on stage 2???


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i broke the teeth thingy on step 3. can i get new connector or do i have to buy full hose?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (reignstorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reignstorm* »_Any chance of a group buy on stage 2???

At this time we are not able to maintain inventory of the part so this will not be something we are interested in.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i broke the teeth thingy on step 3. can i get new connector or do i have to buy full hose?

I cant say for sure as Ive not had to replace one. The connector seals on the inside so as long as its snug (depending on how you broke it) you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

To the top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

to the top! kits are in stock and shipping daily!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

up top!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump!


----------



## shadydevil (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i just ordered the $273 option. My assumption is that that includes the stage 1 too? Is this correct?


----------



## yimstab7 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does this kit fit on a 2006 Audi A4 2.0T?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (yimstab7)*

Yes it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

